# How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11



## Stashman (Aug 20, 2011)

How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.

There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.

There are some groups and one in particular that have already identified these men by name, location, and financial transaction records.

I am not here to disclose this information, but I can submit to you an article written that will allow you to be able to identify these men for yourself.

Read the following piece than asked yourself who on this forum does the exact things mentioned in this article.

Debunking The Debunkers

Men who accept money to help prevent the real truth form coming out have sold out their country, and have dissolved any right to American citizenship in my opinion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...



there are at least a handful of paid trolls that are shills on here working for the establishment.Its easy as hell to spot them,the ones that are in just complete denial and afraid like divine wind or wicked jester for instance,run off and ignore your points cause they have no answer.

the ones like gomer pyle ollie for instance,are the paid trolls that are shills.they expose that constantly by coming back here everyday  constantly posting their lies and propaganda and ignoring evidence and facts.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 20, 2011)

Could someone please inform me who I should contact about my wages for the past 10 years? It seems they have been neglecting to send me a check...........



And you folks really want to be taken seriously?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Gomer troll  hates it that he has been exposed so he comes on and slings shit in defeat like the monkey he is.

There is an orchestrated effort by the powers that be to push talking points into the blogosphere in order to frame the debate. This isn't only about 9/11, they push their agenda through everything. I know for a fact that there are people that get paid to post in forums, and that the topic and and position of the posters can be pre-determined. Judging by the multitude of posters that simply regurgitate opinion pieces verbatim, I feel it's safe to say that the various "intelligence" communities charged with controlling us with "communications agents" assigned to discredit and marginalize opposing views on the internet.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 20, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Gomer troll  hates it that he has been exposed so he comes on and slings shit in defeat like the monkey he is.
> 
> There is an orchestrated effort by the powers that be to push talking points into the blogosphere in order to frame the debate. This isn't only about 9/11, they push their agenda through everything. I know for a fact that there are people that get paid to post in forums, and that the topic and and position of the posters can be pre-determined. Judging by the multitude of posters that simply regurgitate opinion pieces verbatim, I feel it's safe to say that the various "intelligence" communities charged with controlling us with "communications agents" assigned to discredit and marginalize opposing views on the internet.



So tell us 911Nutjob. Do you get paid by the post?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2011)

someone farted in here. Happened at 2:16 pm and  2:31 pm today.

This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.


----------



## daveman (Aug 20, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## daveman (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, that's certainly convenient, isn't it?  If someone disagrees with you, you just claim that they're being paid to, so you can dismiss everything they say without having to look at the facts they present.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Well, that's certainly convenient, isn't it?  If someone disagrees with you, you just claim that they're being paid to, so you can dismiss everything they say without having to look at the facts they present.



And everyone who disagrees with 911 nut job is a paid shrill. Ask him he'll tell you.....


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2011)

We can just dismiss all those who are being paid for what they post/say?

Well there goes Fox.


----------



## daveman (Aug 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's certainly convenient, isn't it?  If someone disagrees with you, you just claim that they're being paid to, so you can dismiss everything they say without having to look at the facts they present.
> ...


If he told me the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.


----------



## daveman (Aug 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> We can just dismiss all those who are being paid for what they post/say?
> 
> Well there goes Fox.



And of course, everyone at MSDNC and the New York Times works for free.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > We can just dismiss all those who are being paid for what they post/say?
> ...



All the media and all politicians for that matter.
Even the folks on PBS get paid a salary or something.

So do preachers, etc as well.

I have never been paid one cent for posting on boards on the net.
So everything I say has to be true?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 20, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...



Go ahead and name names stash. Better still go into your stash for inspiration and give us some more information about your coverup conspiracy theory.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...


just another compilation of un proven and unveted desperate garbage!


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 22, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Gomer troll  hates it that he has been exposed so he comes on and slings shit in defeat like the monkey he is.
> 
> There is an orchestrated effort by the powers that be to push talking points into the blogosphere in order to frame the debate. This isn't only about 9/11, they push their agenda through everything. I know for a fact that there are people that get paid to post in forums, and that the topic and and position of the posters can be pre-determined. Judging by the multitude of posters that simply regurgitate opinion pieces verbatim, I feel it's safe to say that the various "intelligence" communities charged with controlling us with "communications agents" assigned to discredit and marginalize opposing views on the internet.


I don't get paid by the government. I tell cock suckers like Rimjob he's a stupid fuck for free. Worthless piece of shit that he is. Oh, and then he will say someone farted in here. I wonder which kindergarten class is paying him to say that?


----------



## daveman (Aug 23, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Did you realize how stupid what you said was?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 23, 2011)

One quick question here.

Why would the "perps" hire a large group of people as "shills" to discredit a truther, when it would be far cheaper & faster to hire one hacker to load child porn on the truther's computer. which would send him to prison for years and ruin the rest of his life?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> One quick question here.
> 
> Why would the "perps" hire a large group of people as "shills" to discredit a truther, when it would be far cheaper & faster to hire one hacker to load child porn on the truther's computer. which would send him to prison for years and ruin the rest of his life?


even cheaper to hold a pseudo science convention hosted by the rev David ray griffin and throw them all under the buses that brought them... literally


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

four farts in a row from four different trolls


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

daveman said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> ...



perfect picture of you and your family DUNCEMAN.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



yeah YOU dont,but Gomer Ollie and candycorn-aka obamerica do so whats your point?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> ...



why? your too scared of the truth to deal with it anyways? you just cover up you eyes and ears when something is brought up that doesnt go along with your version of events so why bother?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 24, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



If only it were true........... But then, you really don't have any idea what that means do you.........


----------



## daveman (Aug 25, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...


----------



## Vendeavor (Aug 26, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...



Well said, Stashman.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 26, 2011)

Another one? Or just another sock? We'll see........


----------



## aplcr0331 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish someone would pay me to tell people they're idiots and that their ideas suck. Been doin' it for free for such a long time  

Conspiracy Theories = The last refuge of the double digit IQ'ers.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

I made $100,000 last year ridiculing the tin foil hat crowd. 

Not only does it pay well, but it is fun as hell


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

I just made another $1000

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## daveman (Aug 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I made $100,000 last year ridiculing the tin foil hat crowd.
> 
> Not only does it pay well, but it is fun as hell


I KNEW I should answer those work-from-home ads.


----------



## Jos (Aug 26, 2011)

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## aplcr0331 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2011)

aplcr0331 said:


>



Great pic of Bush,Cheney and Rumsfield laughing their asses off at the stupid american sheepies that bought into that explanation. theur saying while laughing-we sure fooled them big time.they bought it hook,line, and sinker.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, and your truther leaders are laughing at you all the way to the bank.....


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


LOL you are so fucking clueless. They broke the mold after making you, worm.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You're too stupid to spell "their", you illiterate worm?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 27, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...



Everyone should read a little and watch a little Youtube every day!


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 27, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...


Typical truther post. "I have the information right in front of me but I can't let it out right now".

What a crock of shit.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 28, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> ...



Jesus Christ could you be any more retarded? No one... literally NO ONE would bother to pay anyone to debate these topics with you fucking idiots. You couldnt be anymore unimportant or removed from the thoughts of normal people. The only time we give you a second thought is when we want to ridicule you for amusement. Get a fucking clue jackass.


----------



## Lokiate (Aug 28, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from four different trolls



Why would the government pay people to discredit people who discredit themselves, like the perfect example quoted here?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

Godboy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



interesting that the only ones that gave you  a thank you are retarded morons.

two of them being paid disinfo agent trolls Gomer Plye Ollie and Moron in the hat who you have let brainwash you cause the truth on  government conspiracys like this scares  you. so you can only sling shit in defeat like this like the monkey troll you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

Lokiate said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > four farts in a row from four different trolls
> ...



your living in denial on that issue.unlike you trolls,us truthers dont have the logic that because the government and media said it happened that way ,that makes it a fact. and then ignore high creditial experts.
you OCTA'S kill me everytime with that logic.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Lokiate said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yes, you are quite funny. Got any admissible evidence yet? NO? Didn't think so. Carry on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

aplcr0331 said:


>



Here again is these three characters laughing at you troll morons for buying into their bs hook,line and sinker. you have ALL proven you were all asleep during junior high science class. yep,yep,and yep. you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls you are.

have fun talking to yourselves.I have given you trolls enough attention that you seek as it is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I guess it's better being accused of being a "paid disinfo troll" than being an imbecile who sends good money to Richard Gage so he can fly to exotic locations like Japan and Australia to "interview" people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

hey,hey look who has arrived,paid agent troll Gomer Pyle Oliie.a troll who goes back and forth and can never make up his mind to keep me on ignore or not.I love it.

I at least when I make my decison,I dont go back and forth on it like the retard YOU are Gomer.

This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

Like clockwork,the OTHER paid troll MORON IN THE HAT arrives on the scene IMMEDIATELY.Your handlers pay you very well the way you arrive so quickly.proof positive you guys are paid trolls.those others are just brainwashed Bush dupes afraid of the truth and since they only see what they WANT to see,they of course will swallow your propaganda hook,line and sinker.

wonder how much longer when the biggest troll of them all candycunt-aka obamerica comes on.anytime soon im sure since he is mentally ill and talks to himself which of course i know thats what you two trolls are doing now since you address people that have you on ignore. how pathetic.lol.

otherwise you would not be on this thread now.I know your not talking to each other.you suffer from divecunt and candycunt syndrome, the 2 biggest trolls on  message boards who love talking to themsleves cause they he so much seek attention.Looks like their  bad habits rubbed off on his fellow trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Like clockwork,the OTHER paid troll MORON IN THE HAT arrives on the scene IMMEDIATELY.Your handlers pay you very well the way you arrive so quickly.



It's called e-mail notification. Something you can't afford because you sent all your paper route money to Dicky Gage.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh come on Rimjob, everyone knows I emptied my ignore list months ago, I even had a thread about it. You didn't get any votes in the poll that I remember. Anyway, if you should ever have any evidence that is admissible, please let us know. Until then, we'll keep laughing.

And as I have attempted to teach you on previous occasions, Gomer was a pretend Marine, I am a real Soldier. Do try to understand the difference. And have a really crappy day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

Ill let the two agents trolls play with each other now and talk to themselves.that is so pathetic.candycunt and divecunts pathetic lifestyle has really rubbed off on you two cause again,you didnt come on here to talk to each other.you came on to show how pathetic your lives are addressing someone who has you on ignore because you seek attention since your lives are so pathetic.priceless.

well I have fed you agent trolls enough.shame on me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ill let the two agents trolls play with each other now and talk to themselves.that is so pathetic.candycunt and divecunts pathetic lifestyle has really rubbed off on you two cause again,you didnt come on here to talk to each other.you came on to show how pathetic your lives are addressing someone who has you on ignore because you seek attention since your lives are so pathetic.priceless.
> 
> well I have fed you agent trolls enough.shame on me.



Awww, isn't that cute. He put me on ignore because he couldn't refute my posts. 

I guess that means he won't be sending me the bullshit book he wanted me to read. I'm so heartbroken.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 29, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Ill let the two agents trolls play with each other now and talk to themselves.that is so pathetic.candycunt and divecunts pathetic lifestyle has really rubbed off on you two cause again,you didnt come on here to talk to each other.you came on to show how pathetic your lives are addressing someone who has you on ignore because you seek attention since your lives are so pathetic.priceless.
> ...



He doesn't have anyone on ignore, if he did he wouldn't get his attention fix.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Like clockwork,the OTHER paid troll MORON IN THE HAT arrives on the scene IMMEDIATELY.Your handlers pay you very well the way you arrive so quickly.proof positive you guys are paid trolls.those others are just brainwashed Bush dupes afraid of the truth and since they only see what they WANT to see,they of course will swallow your propaganda hook,line and sinker.
> 
> wonder how much longer when the biggest troll of them all candycunt-aka obamerica comes on.anytime soon im sure since he is mentally ill and talks to himself which of course i know thats what you two trolls are doing now since you address people that have you on ignore. how pathetic.lol.
> 
> otherwise you would not be on this thread now.I know your not talking to each other.you suffer from divecunt and candycunt syndrome, the 2 biggest trolls on  message boards who love talking to themsleves cause they he so much seek attention.Looks like their  bad habits rubbed off on his fellow trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

Jos said:


> Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories



since this thread has done nothing but attract official conspiracy theory apologists retards like Likoate,Daws kid,godboy kid,Irrationalist,Dunceman, 
this will be my second to last post.

you should really read this link,.it so much describes you all.But as you and me both know,you are all  afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and only see what you want to see, so you wont read it and will just keep letting agents gomer pyle ollie,candycunt-aka obamerica, Rightwinger and Moron in the Hat along with the corporate controlled media brainwash you with their lies and propaganda.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories
> ...



Go sit in the corner and color, imbecile.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



and for my LAST post on this thread,hate to toot my own horn but it is so much the truth.these three here-Bush,Cheney,and Rumsfield  are laughing at you trolls for being afraid of the truth and letting those agents come on here and brainwash you as well.they again are talking about american sheepies like you that are afraid and in denial saying-we sure fooled them,they bought our explanation about jet fuel hook,line,and sinker. while laughing their asses off at you for being so gullible worshipping their lies like you do.

meanwhile agent Moron In the Hats handlers are very pleased with him since like the troll he is,his life is so pathetic he comes on here IMMEDIATELY and posts within seconds of my post.How patheitc.

Obviously his handlers are paying him to have email notifications sent to him the second a truther replies,i know that to be true cause agent Fizz once ADMITTED here he has that set up.how pathetic. Rat In the Hat so much advertises it what an agent he is,you OCTA trolls are so much in denial and afraid though,you cant see it and will refuse to acknowledge it.pathetic.keep on believing agent Rat.He loves you for that.

Meanwhile people who USED to be Bush dupes like yourselves such as J Beaukema and Mad Scientist,are awake and now ADMIT they were Bush dupes in denial and have come over to the side of the truthers where you BUSH dupes never have people like me,Eots or Mr Jones coming over to YOUR side and never will cause the truth that you all are  afraid of,always wins out.


----------



## Rationalist1016 (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...



Alright...........is that it?..............all done?
Good.
Don't let the door hit ya on the way out!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...



Now how did 9/11 inside liar know what I said if he has me on ignore??? 

And yes, we are tracking him. We grabbed his IP address when he watched his favorite utoooobz videos, and implanted a program in his computer that notifies Central Command whenever he opens his browser. Our main computer, Colossus/Guardian, then notifies us as to which site/forum/thread he is viewing so that we can instantly respond. 

Many millions of dollars are spent per year on this, just to debunk him. I keep trying to tell Starfleet that a drug rap would be cheaper, but they just want to use up the money that was hidden in the Pentagon.


----------



## daveman (Aug 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 29, 2011)

One other thought. 9/11 inside jobbity job-job puts everyone on ignore that disagrees with him.

I wonder if his ignore list is larger than Anachronism's? (79 before he went on vacation)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 29, 2011)

As I stated earlier, he has no one on ignore. And we cannot debunk him because he hasn't made any statements about his conspiracy theories in weeks, maybe months. Mostly all he does is call people names these days. It's sad really. But truth is he'll never learn any better. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


how'd you know what I was doing?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 30, 2011)

sfc ollie said:


> as i stated earlier, he has no one on ignore. And we cannot debunk him because he hasn't made any statements about his conspiracy theories in weeks, maybe months. Mostly all he does is call people names these days. It's sad really. But truth is he'll never learn any better. Stupid is as stupid does.


 dad?


----------



## Lokiate (Aug 30, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Lokiate said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Use some semblance of proper grammar when you respond to me, you stupid fuck, you discredit yourself every time you post. I wish I could get paid for this shit, money for nothing.


----------



## gslack (Aug 31, 2011)

Stashman said:


> How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> 
> There are individuals on this and other forums who get paid from certain entities to debunk and refute so called conspiracy theorist posting about the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> ...



Ok I may have come late to the party so to speak but I have to ask some questions about this...

1. IF the contentions in the OP and the linked article are correct, than wouldn't it be just as likely that there are some who post that 9/11 was a conspiracy (or inside job, et al.) could just as likely be paid to do so by the opposite types of groups?

2. Would the fact one is paid to post on a web forum about a certain topic by a group, individual or entity, make them any less passionate about it or correct in their assertions? I like my job, and I do it for pay and despite that fact I am told often I do a very good and thorough job. Even won some awards of recognition for doing it over the years...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 31, 2011)

gslack said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> ...


that's some fancy talk there cowboy sure you ain't one of them shills....ya seem kinda furren to me....(shoots a lung cookie in to a spittoon with a loud ping!)


----------



## slackjawed (Aug 31, 2011)

I want all my back pay.


----------



## Lokiate (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, you don't have to be proper here, Gslack. Any explaination or thought, no matter how well thought out, or reasoned, is going to be met with a mountain of emoticons, accusations of being a "disinformation agent", and some jackass with a first grade mentality stating that "someone farted in here".


----------



## daws101 (Aug 31, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> I want all my back pay.


and vacation pay, sick leave and my year end bonus...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 31, 2011)

daws101 said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > I want all my back pay.
> ...



You get a Bonus? Damn, I need to find that pay sections phone number........


----------



## daws101 (Aug 31, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


it's 1-800-666-9909--ask for Viki.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 1, 2011)

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 1, 2011)

daws101 said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...


----------



## Stashman (Sep 1, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > How to identify Professional debunkers, Straw men, and shills, concerning 9/11.
> ...



What's the point? It seems you have all outed yourselves. Now everyone knows.

Fools!

*GOTCHA!
​*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

> Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from Stashman.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...





-7 points. 

Oh dear, I shall sorely miss them. That knocks me down to 707,544 points.

At that rate, I'll catch up to Christophera in about 10 years.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Could someone please inform me who I should contact about my wages for the past 10 years? It seems they have been neglecting to send me a check...........
> 
> 
> 
> And you folks really want to be taken seriously?



No they don't;

These pathetic morons only want the attention on the Internet that nobody will give them in real life.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's certainly convenient, isn't it?  If someone disagrees with you, you just claim that they're being paid to, so you can dismiss everything they say without having to look at the facts they present.
> ...


Well, I guess somebody owes me a hell of a lot o' money!


----------



## Lokiate (Sep 2, 2011)

Guys... guys, we haven't seen the money because of the national debt we created at the behest of our reptilian overlords, remember?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

Lokiate said:


> Guys... guys, we haven't seen the money because of the national debt we created at the behest of our reptilian overlords, remember?



What, What, What??? Is that what they're telling you?

They told me I wasn't getting paid because all the money was going towards finding a way to use HAARP to kill baby seals.


----------



## Lokiate (Sep 2, 2011)

Nah man, I work out of the main office. Karen in the HR dept told me


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

Dammit. I should never have turned down that chance to get out of the field.


----------



## slackjawed (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> > Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from Stashman.
> > Reputation was given for this post.
> >
> > Comment:
> ...



I was so upset over receiving the same message I almost cried....


With laughter


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

Stashman said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...


You had to wait for us. We knew you were a truther shill from day one. Idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > > Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from Stashman.
> ...


 And I thought he was mine and mine alone,,,How to identify...  09-01-2011 11:12 PM Stashman  What a traitor to your country you are.


----------



## Lokiate (Sep 6, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Dammit. I should never have turned down that chance to get out of the field.



I hear the Illuminati has a lot of room for advancement. They got a gig at the Bohemian Grove, some shit about an owl or something.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lokiate said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit. I should never have turned down that chance to get out of the field.
> ...


good drugs ,lots "o"chicks, it was a great gig!


----------



## Lokiate (Sep 7, 2011)

My handlers won't allow me to do any drugs, they say it interferes with the fluoride treatments, and the SSRI's. Ima be a Manchurian candidate!


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 8, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's certainly convenient, isn't it?  If someone disagrees with you, you just claim that they're being paid to, so you can dismiss everything they say without having to look at the facts they present.
> ...



Someone put me on that list of people that have been getting screwed out of a paycheck.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


 I need you Illuminati I.D.# AND SECRET PASSWORD..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Did you acquire, fill out, and properly send in form S-387 version 2?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 did you get the insert for version 2  if not you'll have to start over..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Bern80 said:
> ...



I already did mine and am receiving my 0.04 cents per post, I'm wondering if he followed all the rules with his.

And yes, I did remember to include the sample of my grandmother's DNA. And the drop of my blood in the lower left corner.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


really ..that's new when I applied they needed a urine sample..guess handling wet envelopes was too time consuming .


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Then you filed the S-377 with the insert, not S-387.

The secret filing location refused to accept form S-377 any longer because *TRUTHERS*_(do not fold, spindle or mutilate)_ kept trying to join, and kept urinating on the outside of the sample bottles.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 8, 2011)

rat in the hat said:


> bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...


shit!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > bern80 said:
> ...



Let me guess, You forgot to include the pop-tart and the mercury dime, right?


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 8, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...


How did you know? Where do I get a Mercury?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Head to your closest Home Depot. Walk up to the projects desk and put 8 pennies on the counter. Tell them "Billy Bag Of Donuts sent me". They will take the pennies, and tell you to find Judy in lighting. When you find her, give her the secret passphrase, "My Hovercraft Is Full Of Eels". She will give you a small package of light bulbs. Take them home and break them one by one until the Mercury dime falls out.


----------

